# San Andreas Auto-Aim???



## Elite (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good & working auto-aiming mod (like on PS2) for San Andreas on PC?


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

the functionality for lock-on aim is already built in for the pc version. if thats not what you mean i've not heard about anything


----------



## Doom_Machine (Dec 18, 2005)

i think he meant when you use keyboard and mouse, i use that mode for my gamepad cuz i can use the second anologue stick to look around which you cant do using gamepad mode but you also dont have auto aim which sucks. however i think theres a hack to let you use the second anologue stick..check out what racer_s's stuff..i think u can seach gta camhack and find the stuff he made for the game


----------



## Jerkstore (Dec 18, 2005)

lol....why do you need to auto aim!?
that's hideous

download a trainer or something


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Dec 18, 2005)

you're looking for an aimbot or something but they're not that good, if you're using a keyboard and mouse there shouldn't be any problems with the aiming


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 18, 2005)

Just press Del (Delete) to auto aim...god... amateurs...lol


----------



## epidemik (Dec 18, 2005)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Just press Del (Delete) to auto aim...god... amateurs...lol



pwn3d. lol. is san andreas a good game? i dont have  it yet.


----------

